# FAO:New mummies, did you have an over-emotional spell before labour?



## mumof1+1

As the title really. Just wondering if anybody had a spell before labour when they were really over-emotional... And if so how long before labour started?

Reason for asking is, i'm overdue and have been moody as can be expected but tonight I have been so over-emotional, literally crying my eyes out at everything...

I saw a thread once, but can't find it now where one lady said she had gotten really teary just before labour and wondered if it was a sign maybe.

So im just asking your opinions really, if it happened to any of you!!?? Or if its just me or one of those things! Maybe im just clutching at straws!

xxx


----------



## Mamoosca

Yep. I cried all of the wednesday night. Was extremely moody the thursday and couldnt get to sleep until 6am friday morning, woke up at 8am in labour!

Hope labour comes soon for you :flower:


----------



## greats

I felt very on-edge, had to have everything ready, I would watch birthing shows & ball my eyes out. Went into labor naturally & DD is 1 week 1 day today! Hoping your LO arrives soon! =)


----------



## Button#

I got very anxious. I was worried I didn't have everything I needed for the baby and I had a huge panic over what I was going to do with myself for the rest of my maternity leave. In hindsight it was such a stupid thing to worry about I should have realised! I had my show the next day and went into labour at 3am the day after.


----------



## baby_mama87

Yup I felt very out of sorts for about 3 days before and cried a lot. I think it's a definite sign good luck!


----------



## mrsbeano

I may have cried when putting a load of washing into the machine as I could no longer bend :blush:

In my defence, I think that was day 8 of early/false labour so I was pretty cheesed off by then. Anyway, that was Saturday and he was born on the Wednesday. 

I had my bloody show on the Tuesday night at 6pm and the contractions (again!!) until just after midnight when my waters broke.


----------



## Sproglet

I was emotional, but then on the Tues I had a failed ECV and was scheduled for a c section the following week, I cried and cried at the thought, but didn't think anything of it because I really didn't want a csection. Besides I had a funny reaction to the stuff they gave me during the ECV. 

Then on the Thurs morning my waters went out of the blue (no contractions or show or anything beforehand) and Robyn was delivered by EMCS that evening.


----------



## KatieB

Yes, I admit I was a complete witch the day I went into labour. I was scared and feeling very emotional about being induced at 39 weeks but went into labour 2 days before luckily and had DS at 38+6. I made my mum cry, had a row with my sister and irritated my OH. I felt very unsettled and couldn't rest at all. I'd had a bloody show mid afternoon and late evening my waters broke all over the living room floor x


----------



## DJJ

yep I did. I went over due, had a sweep at 40+7 and had mild contractions from then on. Eventually had LO at 40+14 after a weekend of early labour. The day beforeI had LO I had a teary break down. I was scared and trying to out a brave face on for my step kids but in the end just broke down and it was them (aged 6 qnd 12) giving me hugs. after I was calm and had LO very early the next day.


----------



## KathrynW

I was 13 days overdue and cried pretty much the whole time! My DH said I was really clingy too. Hope your LO makes an appearance soon! x


----------



## mumof1+1

Well, today has been even worse. I've barely stopped crying all day but guess thats because they have booked me in for induction next Tuesday which im hoping to avoid at all costs but its booked now and that kind of bothers me xx


----------



## Bunnikins

i went 2 weeks over and spent the final 2 overdue weeks crying. Its awful and i feel your pain! youre sooooo close now though, try and focus on the excitement of it!


----------



## xdxxtx

Not me. I mean, I was so overly emotional during that whole last trimester, so it had nothing to do with labor (for ME, anyway). That was just a rough time... I was so moody and uncomfortable and sensitive and just a MESS!


----------

